# replacing pull cord on a tecumseh 6.5 hp motor



## swaldera (Sep 30, 2007)

how do I rep[lace the pull cord on my 6.5 hp tecumseh motor?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try the helpful links of the 4-cycle engine section, you will find links to download service manuals for many Tecumseh engines. There is a section on recoil starters, depending on your specific model engine there may be a few different type of starters used.


----------

